# Russian Uncapping knife



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It looks to be homemade, clever, and replicable. If we have any Russian speakers lurking we could learn more.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You could probably make one using a V shaped sweep that goes on a tool bar, weld on some 1/4" tubing, hook up a minature steam generator 
and fabricate the rest.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Getting the blade made would be doable and then the mounting is straightforward. Do the mounts (3 of them) adjust for the depth of cut or does the wooden slide? I like it. Steam knives are nice. I bet my local metalshop could crank out a stainless blade for an affordable price. It would be a better rig than that sideliner brushy mountain pimps and a lot cheaper. Thanks for sharing. ALSO I started watching more of the vids and a french one has that cutter in a commercial extraction line.


----------



## swiftden (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 2m long stainless reducer that i think i might try and make this frame over to uncap my frames. just need to find someone to make the blade with the steam tube on it for me . looks quicker and cleaner than just using a knife. I will have steam for the reducer and the extractor anyway so just need to loop this into the rig. It is all being put into a refridgerated/insulated truck box which i will mount on a trailer chassis. it is 2m wide and 3.7 long, double doors on the rear and single access door each side about 1m wide this is the gear i have so far. 

My Extractor:-

















My Reducer:-









My Jacko Steam boiler(will be converted from wood to LPG):-


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

What angle do you think that knife needs to be? I wonder if one could cut down an old stainless carpenter square and solder or epoxy a copper tube to that after giving it an edge???


----------



## swiftden (Sep 27, 2010)

I assume by the videos that it is at a right angle. 

I thought maybe some planer or thicknesser blades might do the trick . welded at a right angle to each other. 

Not sure what size the tubing would need to be . 

Im seriously looking into it. i have been trying to find more info using google translate


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at using pieces of meat cutting band saw blades. Some of them have wavy edges.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

IN the first and third video the blade is 90 degrees. IN the second it is not quite 90 but close.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice system. I like how it cuts right into the cappings spinner.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Never mind, watched again and answered my question.


----------



## swiftden (Sep 27, 2010)

why would you want wavy blades? also does anyone know what size tube you would put on the back of the blade for the steam line?
I dont want to restrict it too much as it will run from this blade to the reducer then onto a coil of copper tube which will be coiled below the extractor to warm it as well. 
As you can see the reducer tubes are quite large. who thing is about 2m long.


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

Innovation Russian to Serbian, my invention, the easier and faster http://www.youtube.comwatch?v=pCbVEv3rnE4 , or original foto with google translate http://spos.info/forum/index.php?topic=4810.0


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My Russian is way to rusty to read the posts.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> My Russian is way to rusty to read the posts.


If you use Chrome http://www.google.com/chrome, it can translate it for you. Not perfect, but good enough to understand most.


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

But right now knife with hot water circulation, and the electricity is
elaborated.
It has the same function, just different energies.
It is a challenge for me.
This is one of the many tasks that I have met.
If you are interested in it yourself, I will gladly help you.


----------



## swiftden (Sep 27, 2010)

Gday mate 

I started this thread as i am interested in making one of these steam knifes to put over my reducer. 
Are you the person who has made it? 
How did you come across this thread? 

I will be running mine on steam however.

regards 
allan


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I made a knife that you see in my reply to the topic. 
The steam, the boiling water, and right now, and the electricity. 
Three different ways of heating the blades. 
If your interested in something you can explain how to make. 
The blades are in one plane at an angle 90 degrees below the welded pipe through which water vapor. 
Sources of water vapor through the pipe under the sink water vapor knives perform in a container with water. 
Gamma knife arm is 5 mm shorter than the inner frame measures. 
All that stands in the three-point .Midll rope and goes above the knife.Other two under blades.
Such a solution the ability to get deep knife cuts. It's better than Russian. 
look at the pictures.


----------



## swiftden (Sep 27, 2010)

spomenko do you have link to a page with photos eg a build thread?


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

http://spos.info/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=4810.0;attach=127671 if you want ,I will send you with Email more pictures.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

how would you use electricity to heat this blade? I am in the process of figuring this out to build it.


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

Currently, the prototype, trying out, I have a problem because the heat must be slow
Hot air, not. 
Hot water is OK. 
Water vapor(STEAM) is perfect, 
I prefer the steam generator because the water vapor can be used for melting wax, disinfectants and cleaning of hives, frames and everything else in the BEEKEE. 
Steam generator, is very easy to make. 
Because I made it all possible means to make.Use different POWER to make steam power. Electricity, butane, wood.
I have pictures if your interested.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

did you just weld the copper tube to the blade, and is the tube solid, or does it have holes to vent steam onto the blade, yes i would like the pictures.


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

I will make a new thread about steam generator.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

While this looks like a pretty slick innovation to replicate I would like to make a couple of points. This won't do a good job on uneven combs or cappings recessed too deep for the blade to cut. A professional quality electrically heated knife can be purchased for about $100. I spent endless hours using one of those and believe me in experienced hands they are fast, and neat and allow a person to cut only what needs to be cut. Don't get me wrong, though, for those who enjoy building and experimenting go for it!


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

This is not an experiment, this is professional.
Three types of blade, heating water, steam.
Only the electric heater blades, still do my experiment.
If you look closely you will see that it is possible to open a lot deeper.
To enable three wires that are flexible.


----------



## Spomenko (Jun 3, 2010)

pictures is
https://picasaweb.google.com/100844016071331525883/RusianKnife?authuser=0&feat=directlinks


----------

